# iPhone Ringtones



## Captain Mac (Nov 21, 2007)

I wanted to D/L a ringtone from iTunes, but duh! of course I can't because iTunes Store Canada doesn't support them yet. I've read about iToner and other methods, but I really don't want to mess about with any new apps/workarounds (I'm on 1.0.4 (Rogers) everything seems to be working fine and stable).

Here's a thought, can I buy a US iTunes store gift card, access the US iTunes store and download the song/ringtone from there and get it working with my iPhone?

Thanks for any help/advice you can give me.​


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good idea, but where are you going to get a US iTunes card? Don't you think its kind of a waste to go to the states to get a $20/$50/$100 card?


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyways, If it works out, let me know...Im interested too. Im getting sick of the Marimba ringtone...


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

You can get US iTunes cards on eBay for cheaper then the listed price as well!! And pay via PayPal.


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, don't you have to pay shipping and handling and other taxes? Cause, well, it IS from the states?Sorry, but not a fan of eBay


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

For the Mac you can use iToner (trial version available) or if you have 1.1.2 and iTunes 7.5 follow these instructions at modmyifone.

Since ringtone files changed with 1.1.1 the easiest way was with iToner or iFuntastic. But with iTunes 7.5 they brought it back so you can sync them easily.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

can't you just buy a card from here and use it on a US iTunes account?

but i doubt you'll do all of this now since Canada now has iTunes plus.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

EtLesMontagnes said:


> can't you just buy a card from here and use it on a US iTunes account?


No you can't.


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

iToner could not be easier - I used the demo to put a bunch of fun stuff on and that's it. There's no app to install on the iPhone. Give it a try.

Cheers

dg


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

Isnt iToner only for the older versions of itunes and firmware versions 1.0 -1.0.2, not 1.1.1? because i know that they came up with a patch for 1.1.2, and a "MeCCa" patch for 1.1.1 but i havent tried it yet.


----------



## Captain Mac (Nov 21, 2007)

Used iToner and it worked a dream!
Thanks for all the responses.
Rgds


----------

